# EMBALSES.NET > General >  La reserva hidráulica española, al 60,7 % de su capacidad total

## F. Lázaro

_La reserva hidráulica española está al 60,7 por ciento de su capacidad total._




> 14/05/2019
> 
> La reserva hidráulica española está al 60,7 por ciento de su capacidad total. Los embalses almacenan actualmente 34.045 hectómetros cúbicos (Hm3) de agua, aumentando en la última semana 12 hectómetros cúbicos (el 0,0 % de la capacidad total de los embalses).
> 
> La situación de las cuencas, en porcentaje, se detalla en la tabla adjunta:
> 
> 
> 
> En la tabla siguiente, se muestran los 10 embalses que más han subido esta semana, destacando el embalse de Ricobayo, con una subida de 28 Hm3.

----------

embalses al 100% (05-jun-2019),JMTrigos (16-may-2019),Jonasino (23-may-2019),perdiguera (15-may-2019)

----------


## lorena9

A partir el 4 de enero del 2022 está al está al 43,7%.

----------


## perdiguera

Como no nieve, este años las ranas irán con cantimplora.

----------

FEDE (28-feb-2022),HUESITO (05-mar-2022),JMTrigos (08-mar-2022),Jonasino (04-mar-2022)

----------

